# Qzinator’s progression thread [sub 30 3x3, sub 5 2x2]



## Qzinator (Oct 20, 2022)

These are the methods and other things that I have/use.


2x2: Ortega/ Yuxin Little Magic/PB single 1.5/PB average 6.7
3x3: Beginner CFOP/ Gan 356 R S/PB single 27.24/PB average 38.52


----------



## Qzinator (Oct 30, 2022)

UPDATE: I just got my first sub-30 average for 3x3, but i will still need to get more, maybe one that is actually in this website’s competitions.


----------

